
The coming death of just about every rock legend - rauhl
https://theweek.com/articles/861750/coming-death-just-about-every-rock-legend
======
nejo_blam
It would be great and fun if the author of this article dies before imho. A
journalist that wrotes an article about Rock without having the slightly taste
for that.

